# Shed hunting 2016



## Jim (Mar 22, 2016)

I have spent many hours in the woods now looking for dropped antlers with no luck. Spending time in the woods with my son is the best though so if we find any it will just be a bonus. Figuring out where the deer are walking is fun too. Any other shed hunters out there? Below are some pics of our finds in the woods.


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 22, 2016)

Found all same stuff and no horns yet it's been a weird year for sure. I saw a big ol body singleton a week ago sure it was a buck that'd dropped but haven't found the bone yet. Being out looking is better than being in.


----------



## FishingForSupper (Mar 22, 2016)

Used to do it, then ended up with a bunch of random antlers I didn't need, had no cool story behind, and just ended up collecting dust. Best I found was a nice dead whitetail that had been winter killed. Really nice symmetrical 5x5. Also found a big right side from a deer two of the official scorers around here said would have gone within an inch of the 200 mark! Saddest thing are the poached mule deer, they are declining around where I hunt and the dang poachers are definitely not helping.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2016)

I hate poachers! :x


----------



## -CN- (Mar 22, 2016)

Earlier in the spring during squirrel hunting season I spent some days finding what I can find, and shooting a few squirrels. Lots of beds and other deer sign in my deer woods just like the pictures. Nothing interesting except a freshly killed doe that appeared to be the victim of car hit the night before. And dead squirrels.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't go looking for shedded antlers but I did find two when I was young. I found a left and a right a couple of years apart. If you didn't know any better you would believe they came from the same deer. Four points on either side would have made a perfect eight point. One of them does have some teeth marks on it from the squirrels but overall in pretty good shape.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2016)

Some more finds in the woods!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 23, 2016)

You keep looking and one of these days you are going to find a body! :shock:


----------

